# A Pono Kai bargain on eBay



## mayson12 (Jul 20, 2010)

I know some people have expressed interest in Pono Kai.  We just stayed there for the first time this year as owners and loved it.  There is a listing on eBay for a 2BR with free closing.  The seller is charging a $100 fee for "resort transfer" which I think is bogus, because I don't remember paying a transfer fee.  But bidding starts at $1, so someone could still snag this cheaply.

A 2BR allows you to reserve a 2BR with loft that sleeps 8.  Hope a tugger scores it.

Here's the link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/PONO-KAI-KAPAA-...md=ViewItem&pt=Timeshares&hash=item3a5d0be1f8

Sandy


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 20, 2010)

Is a "Presidential Suite" ocean front?


----------



## mayson12 (Jul 20, 2010)

There are some Presidential Suites (2BR+loft) that are not oceanfront, however I reserved in August of 2009 for this summer at the end of June and got bldg. A which is oceanfront.  I requested it at reservation time and the agent was great.  If you have time to request, I think it's not that hard to get an oceanfront.  We had such a great view, that from in the living room, you could only see ocean and not land.  It was gorgeous.


----------



## shellboy (Jul 20, 2010)

1BR's are called Imperial. 2BR's are called Presidential. There are also studios and mini-suites - these are all located in Bldg. K. All 1BR and 2BR can reserve in oceanfront bldgs. (A-D), if space is available. Most of the other bldgs. are oceanview somewhat. A few 1BR and 2BR also have a loft with additional sleepin area but no additional bathroom.


----------



## toby9116 (Jul 20, 2010)

*Pono Kai*

We love this resort, because of location (walking distance to kapaa town) and low maint fees for Hawaii. We own 8 unit here for use of friends and family (we travel there through Global Vacations) . There is only one 2 Bedroom loft units per building and I do not believe they are all under the same ownership group so they can be hard to grab. Owners of a 2 Bedroom loft have priority ( I was unsuccessful reserving them in the past when there was availability but I was informed they were held for 2 bedroom loft owners, this was  before I acquired one). I am guessing at some point they may open them up to other 2 bedroom owners but unsure the conditions for doing so.

Yes there is a resort transfer fee, was $75 now $100.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 20, 2010)

This is exactly why I am staying off of ebay; there are way too many good deals.  I have never seen anything like it, as long as I have been watching, which is about 6 years now.  The prices are getting lower and lower.  Pretty soon the postcard companies will be sharing their wealth and will give us $1K to take the weeks.


----------



## toby9116 (Jul 20, 2010)

*2010 usage*

Take care of taking on 2010 usage this late in the calendar year. Make sure there is a way to get some value out of 2010 Maint fees. Pono Kai has an excellent program to carry a week to the following year but deadline for placing a week in Freedom plus was June 30. 
Closing of a Hawaii timeshare, or any timeshare, can be a lengthy process. This deed transfer and resort ownership recognition may not be complete this year, or until late this year.


----------



## pacman (Jul 20, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> This is exactly why I am staying off of ebay; there are way too many good deals.



My wife & I were watching a documentary on addictions, and I said, "I guess my addiction is timeshares". always on TUG and checking prices etc. 
Anyways, how can the MF on this resort only be $900 annually for a 2 bedroom? Seems awfully low for a Hawaii property. Is the place falling apart? Old?

pacman


----------



## aliikai2 (Jul 20, 2010)

*Older yes, falling apart no.*

The PK had some hard times when the original developer Glen Ivy and his company went bankrupt in the early 90's. They has some serious delinquencies and other issues. 
  In 1999 things turned around, the HOA bought the ground lease on a 10 year payout, which has now paid off. In 2004  iirc we fired RCMI as our management company and hired BlueGreen, They cleared up the past due accounts with many foreclosures and BG bought about 700+- weeks from the HOA and are now great dues paying members. 
     All the units were refurbished between 2006-2010 with a major upgrade to kitchen cabinets, counter tops, appliances, furniture etc.
   The one area that can't be fixed is the original construction, the floors between the units are like in a home built in the 80's, dimensional lumber, and having survived to major hurricanes, the floors make some noise that transfers to the lower floor.
   It doesn't bother us, but many have complained about it.

If all goes well with Joyce's medical issues , we will be there on August 4th for 2 weeks enjoying that great location and ocean view .

fwiw,

Greg



pacman said:


> My wife & I were watching a documentary on addictions, and I said, "I guess my addiction is timeshares". always on TUG and checking prices etc.
> Anyways, how can the MF on this resort only be $900 annually for a 2 bedroom? Seems awfully low for a Hawaii property. Is the place falling apart? Old?
> 
> pacman


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Jul 20, 2010)

This is tempting. Can anyone tell me if Pono Kai's beach is swimmable? I have heard mixed answers.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jul 20, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> This is exactly why I am staying off of ebay; there are way too many good deals.



Amen to that Cindy!  Then, we see them listed on TUG and maybe start looking on eBay again.....very dangerous! 

I would love to own a week there, we'll be there next May for 2 weeks and I can hardly wait.  We really want to spend another week there too then!


----------



## aliikai2 (Jul 20, 2010)

*Yes, not much to see snorkling*

We swim there all the time. The PK is right next to one of the county parks, and just a short walk south to Baby Beach. 

fwiw, 

Greg



fairfaxgirl said:


> This is tempting. Can anyone tell me if Pono Kai's beach is swimmable? I have heard mixed answers.


----------



## toby9116 (Jul 20, 2010)

*Swimming*

We have heard warnings against swimming. We go Dec, Jan or Feb and swim in front always.


----------



## RedDogSD (Jul 20, 2010)

I think, in the interest of helping people, we need to make a list called "How to know that your addiction to Timeshares has gone overboard".

My biggest ones on this list would be:

1.) You regularly are renting out your Timeshares for less than the annual Maint Fee because you cannot possibly go and have way too many deposits with all of the exchange companies

Many of us either rent for a profit, or rent for a loss in a pinch, but if you are renting for a loss on a regular basis, and you are not dumping that timeshare, and maybe even still considering more timeshares, then you have a serious addiction that needs help.


----------



## toby9116 (Jul 20, 2010)

*addiction*

Would there be meetings?
Hi, I'm #### and I have a problem.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 20, 2010)

Is there a list of which units here are deeded ocean front?


----------



## aliikai2 (Jul 20, 2010)

*Yes,*



DeniseM said:


> Is there a list of which units here are deeded ocean front?



Hi Denise and Thanks, Here is the list of all the PK and PF units. Any of the 1 bedroom or 2 bedroom units can reserve any suite based upon availability, unlike the Pahio where you need to own in one of the OF buildings.    Greg


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks Greg,

What is the earliest you can reserve?

What method(s) can you use?

How difficult is it to reserve ocean front?

*We walked by this resort on the beach path a couple of weeks ago, and it is MUCH nicer looking from the ocean side.  We also like it's location for walking local stores and restaurants.


----------



## toby9116 (Jul 20, 2010)

DeniseM
Reservations can be made 365 ahead. I usually reserve within 12 ahead period and have had no problem with ocean front Jan or Feb.


----------



## mayson12 (Jul 20, 2010)

pkfox said:


> Owners of a 2 Bedroom loft have priority ( I was unsuccessful reserving them in the past when there was availability but I was informed they were held for 2 bedroom loft owners, this was  before I acquired one). I am guessing at some point they may open them up to other 2 bedroom owners but unsure the conditions for doing so.
> 
> Yes there is a resort transfer fee, was $75 now $100.



I'm glad to hear that the transfer fee is legit.  It seems many times eBay sellers list all kinds of transfer fees that range wildly in price.  

My ownership reserves through Bluegreen, so I don't know if that affects the ability to reserve a 2BR/loft.  It was pretty easy for me about 11 months in advance.

We were really pleasantly surprised at how much we enjoyed our Pono Kai stay.  Even though the complex is older, it seems to be maintained very well.  The grounds are lovely, the bbq's are very nice and we found the staff to be very pleasant and helpful.  We may roll over our week next year to stay 2 weeks the following year.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 20, 2010)

When you make the Resv. can you request a SPECIFIC unit?  When do you find out if you got that unit?

How much is the MF on a 1 bdm?


----------



## toby9116 (Jul 20, 2010)

I always request unit. They reserve as specific unit. I think they give the "not guaranteed" but I have always been given unit I requested. 
Maint fees for one bedroom are about $675


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 20, 2010)

$675 is not bad at all!  We pay about $900 for our OF 1 bdm. at Kauai Beach Villas.


----------



## toby9116 (Jul 20, 2010)

reservations are done over phone with bluegreen. While on the phone ask which units are available. Have reservation # while on the phone.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 20, 2010)

*Attention Denise, here you go....*

http://ponokai.com/

There is a map on the above site.  If you aren't directed to the page with the resort map, go to the link location/ map and scroll down.  

# 2 on the list of ways to know you are addicted:  You know how to access maps at Hawaii resorts you don't even own.   

I am guilty of #1.  I tried and tried to rent our Hono Koa oceanfront unit for 2010, and I even reduced the price to a lot under our MF's.  Still couldn't rent it.  The entire front of this unit is parallel to the water, no more than 50 feet from the surf, so I was surprised.  

So I talked to a small exchange company, Alderwood Exchange, and the gal there (Tina Hill) told me of a couple that was celebrating their 50th anniversary on 9/17 and were hoping for oceanfront Maui, so I reserved the week they needed and deposited it with Alderwood, specifically for this older couple.  At least it went to a great cause.  :rofl:


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 20, 2010)

BTW, I posted this on another thread, a thread I started a while back.  That G17 2 bedroom at Wyndham Kauai Beach is listed again.  I guess someone flaked out on their $1 purchase.  

Just so you all know, I am not going to bid.... 

[Keep repeating to yourself: I will not bid, Rick will kill me .... I will not bid...I will not bid...I will not bid...I will not bid, Rick will kill me ....I will not bid....I will not bid...........]  

Mom would sure love the view from that lanai, but I promise I won't bid.  :rofl:


----------



## chester1122 (Jul 20, 2010)

My aunt and uncle - who are wealthy - and could go anywhere they want.  (actually my husbands uncle) choose the Pono Kai every year for a month.  They have been going to Kauai to the PK now for over 25 years. Must say something.

We are just about where we want to be with TS for retirement usage, but would like to rent some weeks.  I have tried RedWeek and the Tug classifieds but now luck any suggestions for those of you who have had luck.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 20, 2010)

Because of the economy, the market is flooded with cheap rentals.  To rent your week you need to reserve a desirable week (when kids are out of school) and price them a tad lower than the competition on the same websites.

I personally use these cheap or free websites to post my Ads:

TUG Timeshare Marketplace - http://tug2.com/timesharemarketplace/ 
1 year Membership - $15
Ads - free up to 25 

www.craigslist.org (free)

www.redweek.com
Membership - $14.99 for 12 months
Timeshare Rental Ads - $24.99/ea for 6 Months
Timeshare Resale Ads - $59.99/ea for 12 Months

www.myresortnetwork.com
Membership - free
Timeshare Rental Ads - $19.95 ($24.95 - floating weeks)
Timeshare Resale Ads - $34.95

There is also a list of resale websites at the top of the Buying, Selling, Renting, board that you may want to take a look at.
__________________


----------

